# variable in Session übergeben



## xony (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein kleines Problem.

Ich möchte eine Variable an die Session übergeben.
Das klappt eigentlich auch, bis auf das die Variable weg ist sobald ich auf eine andere Seite klicke.
In der URL steht folgendes:

http://meineadresse/index.php?css_ID=15

Ich möchte also die Variable css_ID=15 auslesen.

Der Code zum auslesen sollte eigentlich stimmen:


```
if (!session_ist_regisitriert('css_ID')) {
 session_register('css_ID');
 $css_nummer = $HTTP_GET_VARS['css_ID'];

 }
```
zum ausgeben  <? echo $css_nummer; ?>

Hat jemand eine andere Lösung, wie man eine Variable solange speichert bis derjenige einen Link mit einer anderen "css_ID" ID anklickt.

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Lumpi02 (12. Dezember 2004)

Steht denn in deiner neuen Seite ganz oben ein SESSION_START(); ?

 Andernfalls paste mal etwas mehr Code, das man sehen kann, was ablaufen soll


----------



## _voodoo (12. Dezember 2004)

[PHPf]session[/PHPf]


----------



## xony (12. Dezember 2004)

DAnke für die Antworten.
Ich habs jetzt geschafftt.

Die Variable bleibt gespeichert, ich hab Sie lediglich falsch aufgerufen.

Mit <?php echo $css_ID; ?> funktionierts komischerweise.

DAnke das Forum ist echt Super.


----------



## _voodoo (12. Dezember 2004)

```
if (!session_ist_regisitriert('css_ID')) {
  session_register('css_ID');
  $css_nummer = $_SESSION['css_ID'];
}
```


----------



## xony (12. Dezember 2004)

Hab allerdings noch ein kleines Problem bei der ganzen Geschichte.

Jetzt bleibt die css_id ja registriert bis die Session nicht mehr aktiv ist.
Wenn jetzt ein User den nächsten Link klickt also z.b. index.php?css_ID=20 dann sollte die Variable wechseln ohne die Session zu wechseln, da er sonst einen leeren Warenkorb hat.

Meint Ihr das würde irgendwie klappen?.

Vielleicht gehe ich das ja ein wenig zu kompliziert an.
Ich hab Namen unterschiedlicher css Dateien in einer DB gespeichert.
Die ich beim anklicken bestimmter Links wechseln lassen will.
Mit der id rufe ich nun den Namen der css DAtei auf die verwendet werden soll.

Das klappt auch alles, der eigentliche Schwerpunkt ist die css Datei wieder wechseln zu lassen wenn man auf einen Link klickt der eine neue ID(cssDatei) ausliest.

Vielleicht nen Tipp.?


----------



## _voodoo (12. Dezember 2004)

```
session_start();
if ($_GET['css']) $_SESSION['css'] = $_GET['css'];
```


----------



## xony (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich bedanke mich echt recht herzlich.
Allerdings wird die Session bei mir mit einer funktion aufgerufen.
Jetzt steht da so einiges in der Funktion drinne und ich komm nicht ganz damit klar.
Wo genau soll ich das einfügen?.
Hier mal mein Code. Danke Dir.


```
function session_start() {
 
    global $session, $SID, $HTTP_COOKIE_VARS, $HTTP_GET_VARS, $HTTP_POST_VARS;
    
     if ($_GET['shop_ID']) $_SESSION['shop_ID'] = $_GET['shop_ID']; 

// Define the global variable $SID?
    $define_sid = true;

// Send the session cookie?
    $send_cookie = true;

// Is track_vars enabled?
    $track_vars = ( (isset($HTTP_COOKIE_VARS)) || (isset($HTTP_GET_VARS)) || (isset($HTTP_POST_VARS)) ) ? true : false;

// Check if session_start() has been called once already
    if ($session->nr_open_sessions != 0) {
      return false;
    }
```


----------

